
Winning the Battle for Riddler Nation; an Agent-Based Modelling Approach - cgmil
https://ntguardian.wordpress.com/2017/05/29/winning-the-battle-for-riddler-nation-an-agent-based-modelling-approach/
======
refrigerator
PSA: FiveThirtyEight are running the problem again [1], and this time have
released the data from the previous battle so you can see the soldier
distributions that everyone took last time [2]. Submissions are due this
Friday.

[1]: [http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-battle-for-
riddler-n...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-battle-for-riddler-
nation-round-2/)

[2]:
[https://github.com/fivethirtyeight/data/tree/master/riddler-...](https://github.com/fivethirtyeight/data/tree/master/riddler-
castles)

~~~
kevinwang
aw, the submission form says "Use this form to submit your strategy for the
May 19, 2017, Riddler by 11:59 p.m. EST on May 28, 2017."

:(

------
mattdodge
This was a fun problem. I wish I spent a little more time on it. My solution
and approach was pretty similar to the OP, code and write up here:
[https://github.com/mattdodge/538-riddler-
nation](https://github.com/mattdodge/538-riddler-nation)

The biggest takeaway I think is that you don't even need to beat the "winning
solution", you need to beat more of the general population than that solution
does.

~~~
cgmil
Damn, yours beats mine. :(

~~~
mattdodge
Haha, but that doesn't matter! You just have to beat more other people than I
do.

------
mcphage
I wish I read The Riddler more regularly—this is a really interesting problem,
and I'm sorry I missed the contest!

~~~
cgmil
The contest might be still on. The guy running it took a week off.

------
justin789
Responsive PSD To WordPress Conversion Services Company in India. MarkupBox
provides expert WordPress theme Conversion Services at affordable rates.
[https://www.markupbox.com/psd-to-wordpress/](https://www.markupbox.com/psd-
to-wordpress/)

